# Amquel+ purpose



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

Can I add amquel+ to tap water to eliminate the chlorine and chloramine? Would it be basically the same thing as the water r/o water i buy from store?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no its not the same thing, not even close, you would eliminate the chlorine, but RO/DI water is forced through some filters that strip the water of everything. it is much more pure. dont use tap water. it will just give you problems with algae that ro water wont.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks wasnt 100% sure, would be much more convenient tho


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea i know, wish i could just dump tap in, would be so easy.


----------

